# Tench with sores



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

This was allmost a nice looking tench except for the sores, could this be down to spawning ?


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

Can't remember now if tench get the same little bumps on the head area as you see on bream and roach during spawning time. Certainly looks like this specimen has something similar going on, and in that case we could be talking about battle scars...


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

*red blotches*



Crab Man said:


> Can't remember now if tench get the same little bumps on the head area as you see on bream and roach during spawning time. Certainly looks like this specimen has something similar going on, and in that case we could be talking about battle scars...


 
I did notice that some of the bream i caught had red colour blotches at the bottom of the fins


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Look like ulcers.









Also looks to have lice(The little see through lump all over it).


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

gazz i think that bream had been attacked by a bird or a pike


----------

